# 94 sentra xe transmission and clutch question



## Projekt-Nissan (Mar 30, 2011)

i got the sentra a lil while ago and since then the clutch has felt sticky and my reverse gear locks. #1 my clutch feels sticky also grinds to second sometimes. at first i thought it had somethin to do with the floor mat so i cut them in half so the pedal wouldnt get stuck. but i think the problem might b a faulty clutch cable because its not hydraulic or pedal re adjustment after a new clutch was put in 3 months ago according to the seller. #2. my revers also grinds sometimes but the problem also it stays stuck.when this happens i could let go of the clutch and the car wont die but i have to press the clutch again and put it back to reverse and then kind of force it into neutral. could this problem b related to my first problem or is it a seperate issue. please help..dont want to have to replace a transmission or clutch. any answers will do.. thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sentra clutch cables have been known to have occassional issues with stretching or binding. Check the cable and adjust or replace, as necessary. If you still have issues, that you'll know for sure the trans will have to be removed.


----------

